

 Why is it so hard to innovate in the e-mail space? - efounders
http://blog.frontapp.com/why-is-it-so-hard-to-innovate-in-the-e-mail-space/

======
liamgooding
I'm looking forward to seeing how Front stacks up when ready! :D Email clients
seems to be a strange place where you can get acquired before you even
launch... so maybe we'll never see a public product if you innovate _too_
much! :D

------
M2Ys4U
I'm surprised that Mailpile[0] wasn't mentioned at all. It's something that
I'm watching very closely.

[0] [https://www.mailpile.is/](https://www.mailpile.is/)

------
cissou
Is there nothing to build on top of? A "e-mail" dev framework (open source if
possible) with hooks so that you can focus on only front-end, or something
similar?

~~~
efounders
that's an interesting question! The thing is that there is so much "plumbing"
to do that a lot of the value is in the backend. Since it cannot be used by
many many projects (we won't build thousands of email clients)the market for
this open source model seems too small. My 2 cents.

------
beachminter
Because Outlook is the devil.

